# Comfrey :



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey maybe someone can tell me what I'm doing or not doing. I got a start of comfrey and put the pieces in different cups with potting soil. Everything was looking great new foliage and and all started coming on . Of course you would expect them to be tender . But I notice the leave acts as tho its wilting. And the edge of the leaf looks like its burnt or drying out. What could be the matter I mixed miracle gro in the water I give them . Reckon that's to much fertilizer? I sure don't want to lose it . How often should I water it ? Will cool nights hurt it ? Help somebody please....


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I wouldn't give fresh starts fertilizer. Wait til they're established. If these don't make it I'd be happy to send you some.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

MaineFarmMom said:


> I wouldn't give fresh starts fertilizer. Wait til they're established. If these don't make it I'd be happy to send you some.


I agree.They may have gotten too much nitrogen.If I fertilize starts,I use something heavy in phosphorous,but light on nitro.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

comfrey is pretty hardy. some call it invasive. you could try flushing the soil with water. put the pots in the sink and let a gentle trickle of water run through the soil for a while. it might take the fertilizer out and save your plants.

you can plant comfrey directly into the ground. seems to me to be the easiest way. if you don't confine them some way ( i used old tires) it will take over.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Usually when the edges of leaves turn brown, it is a sign of too much nitrogen fertilizer or salts in the soil or water. As the plant absorbs the salts through its roots, they move through the leaves and accumulate at the tips or edges and as the water evaporates from the leaves, the salts can't escape so the tips or edges of the leaves burn.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

YOu can plant them outside, and they won't take over unless you dig the ground up or till it. Do NOT till comfrey!! Also, occasionally gophers will spread it a little, but not enough to become a serious problem. Rorotilling it is what makes it spread that way.


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you all for being so helpful, I just bet thats the problem. Will try what you guys suggest. I really like the idea of the tires and one other thing .Should I Plant them in the shade or full sun and how often to water . I appreciate the offer on the comfrey, I might have to take you up on it but maybe not ? I'll keep my fingers crossed .........again thank you all.you have been very kind...


----------



## Bitsy-Bet (Feb 28, 2006)

I would love some starts of Comfrey! Anyone want to sell me some? How much?


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i got mine from rick last year. try pm'ing him?

dogo- they like full sun. and i've found that whatever rain falls is sufficient. course it rains a good bit here.



Bitsy-Bet said:


> I would love some starts of Comfrey! Anyone want to sell me some? How much?


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

comfrey is quite hardy, you need not fuss around with pots, just stick a piece of root in the ground.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

Plant it straight in the ground and mulch and for get it. Although you should keep it watered until it puts out leaves. It's really hardy stuff! :cowboy:


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Bitsy-Bet said:


> I would love some starts of Comfrey! Anyone want to sell me some? How much?


Bitsy, I just saw this. Sorry for the delay. You can PM me your name and mailing address and I'll put some in the mail to you. I have five beautiful plants and that's about 4 1/2 plants too many.


----------



## Bitsy-Bet (Feb 28, 2006)

Bitsy, I just saw this. Sorry for the delay. You can PM me your name and mailing address and I'll put some in the mail to you. I have five beautiful plants and that's about 4 1/2 plants too many.
__________________
Robin

Thank you so much! I do want a start. Sent you a pm.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I don't live in the South mind you...but during certain times it is quite humid here...even with the humidity though I always cover new cuttings until they are well rooted and putting out new leaves. Doesn't matter what I am starting.

You can use glass jars, zip lock bags..whatever but most cuttings need the added humidity until the roots are grown enough to support leaves.

I confess I did this with the Comfrey starts that a friend sent from Seattle last month. Maybe I didn't need to? LOL Didn't realize they were so tough! And, as mentioned, you don't want to fertilize any cutting until they have a good root system going.

Just started some Pineapple sage..I just love the stuff!  

have fun.....I love herbs! LQ


----------

